# IF YOU DON'T HAVE THIS IN YOUR KIT... GET IT.



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't have one today, and I feel it could have saved the doe and one of her babies... We tried everything we absolutely could to get that third kid out and not hurt mom. It was heartbreaking, and first loss of a doe for me where we tore her trying to help her. 
Both of the other kids presented with head back, and I think if I had been able to go in less evasively and get those kids out with the lamb puller, then use the lamb puller on the huge 3rd kid (couldn't get it to come into birth canal, head was too big for me to have my hand around it. We tried so hard...)

I have used one once last year with a similar situation on a friends doe and she happened to have a lamb puller in her kit. Unfortunately, her doe was already ruptured by the time I got there. I had to gently push that big kid back in, couldn't find head, so I found a small head under that baby, I used the lamb puller and pulled that baby up and out of the birth canal fairly easy (small runt, was dying before I got it out, so sad it was about 1/2 size of the 10lb.+ twin). Went back in found the head on that big baby that was coming first, looped lamb puller around the head, pulled it out, got a leg and got baby out and she is now a yearling.

So please... get one. You never know when you will need it. What if's are brutal in bad situations. I know we did what we could for this doe and her babies. The only what if eating at me is... I knew I should have had a lamb puller in my kit, and never ordered one...

Looping twine or rope around them is not an option most of the time because rope/twin is soft and it's super hard to get around the head when your arm deep in goo. We tried, and tried that route to no avail.

It's about $15. Worth every penny to have it for those emergencies.

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...ep OB (3700) v2 PLA&utm_term=4584757329771280


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh geez. Im so sorry. That is heartbreaking. I really appreciate you taking the time to share this with all of us. Bless your heart. I dont have one, so Ill get busy & order 1.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh Im so sorry. Yes the lamb puller is a must have. Thank you for the reminder


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I’m so sorry. I have a lamb puller but before that I had used a long dog choke chain to pull kids at friends place and it works well plus it’s easy to disinfect.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Your very welcome. In nearly 10 years of having goats/birthing them out, I was able to get by without one with the exception of my friends doe last year. I could have eventually gotten those kids out, but it would have been much harder. 
I definitely think we might have saved this doe today if we had one, depending on what was going on with that 3rd kid (it was so strange, as if it was snagged on something - I even tried to find back legs so I could possibly turn it around and deliver breech and couldn't find them! I was in past my elbow at that point!)


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your doe!

I believe we used this particular lamb puller before years ago, and it completely busted apart on us while using it. I’m hoping to find a brand I can trust in an emergency situation.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

CountyLineAcres said:


> So sorry to hear about your doe!
> 
> I believe we used this particular lamb puller before years ago, and it completely busted apart on us while using it. I'm hoping to find a brand I can trust in an emergency situation.


It wasn't my doe, but hurts the same 

That is good to know about this possible lamb puller breaking. There are different ones. I suggest checking them out on line and looking for one that might have the best reviews.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry about the doe. What an awful kidding!

Thank you for the reminder. I definitely need to try and get one. I've only had a few situations where one could have been used, and I ended up having to use twine from the hay bales. Obviously not sanitary, and a pain to try and get it on anything. I think it will definitely be worth it, even if I don't(and I hope I never do) have to use it. It will at least save me just a little bit of stressing!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I broke mine (puller) last year, need to find another! They are a lifesaver for sure! 

Mine broke because it had a flaw in it that I didn't notice. Where the cable is attached, the plastic was cracked. (From what I figured later). Too bad they don't make an aluminum or other lightweight material for it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry...What a horrible experience! I will definitely buy a lamb puller. You have convinced me!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I've had one in my kidding kit for many years and never a need to use it. It's still in the plastic package! The very few times I've needed to manipulate a head into the birth canal, I've been very fortunate to be able to open the mouth and grab the bottom jaw. It's really generous of you to be helping at all these births and I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend's doe. I'll be sure to bring my puller to the barn with me for kidding season this year!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh HoosierShadow I am so so sorry  
I could never get the lamb puller to work right and on my third attempt trying it ended up frustrated and threw and broke it. Either it wouldn't go in far enough or it was so flimsy I couldn't get it around the head, although I agree with you it's not as bad as a piece of string. I ended up having better luck with a OB chain that we use for the cattle (it's the same idea as a choke chain as mentioned) 
When I was looking threw all primer1 products I found this and went ahead and got it. It's for legs but I figured I would get it and see how it does. I think it would work for a head back as well. It's a bit more stiffer rubber. I have NOT had to use it yet but i do think it's going to be a handy little thing for heads back or down

https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/ob-lamb-leg-snare?cat_id=145&species_id=2


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I'm so sorry what a heartbreak for you and your friend. I ordered one about a month ago and it's in my "I'm going In" kit along with scalpels, uterine boluses, lube, full arm gloves and regular gloves. Now I'm worried it might be breakable.
I just saw this maybe it will be better and it's only about $9.00 I might order it as back up.
Thanks so much for reminding us to be prepared for the worst and hope for the best.

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...itemguid=3269df7b-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Horror stories with head back position. I know the woes of loss.

I have a lamb puller, definitely.
After experiencing it several years ago. Luckily I did get that kid out without a puller alive, but was a lot of work.

Had to use the a couple of times so far. 

What you do is, loop it over your 3 middle fingers and go in with it.
Find the head, then guide the pole down your arm, by gently pushing it deeper in there, so you can get the loop down and around the kids head. 
You can use your hand and fingers, to get it to go around the head.

It is work, you will be covered in goo and have your whole arm up there. 

Be patience and know where you are working and what you are feeling. Do it as gentle as possible, trying to guard the doe from being ripped. 
The kids teeth can tear the doe, it is a death sentence. If you are not careful as you can be. 
Shielding those kids teeth with your hand is important.

When you get the loop around the head you will know, as you feel you caught a fish. Resistance. 
Every once in a while test it by gently pulling on the puller. 
When you get it, pull the head into position and use your hand to shield those teeth, as you pull the kids head forward and into position. 
Do not just pull the kid out by the puller alone. Find at least one leg, keep tension on the head loop, pull the legs and the head at the same time.
Hope this helps someone to try to make it easier.

Sorry about the book.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

What a terrible delivery! I'm so sorry you went through that. I bought a kid puller two years ago after losing two to head back. One I did eventually get out but it had expired by that time. The doe was exhausted and sore but ok. The other kid I could not get out. It was alive when the owner and I started but died during our efforts. A vet eventually got there and pulled it but ended up tearing the doe and she died as well. Head back is such a terrible position! We tried twine and never could get it around the head--too flimsy! 

After those two back-to-back incidents I immediately bought a kid puller because I feel I might have been able to save those kids (and in my friend's case, the mother as well) if I'd only had the right tool. I was SO CLOSE both times. It was absolutely the most frustrating and maddening experience! Luckily since I bought the kid puller I have not had to use it, but I'd much rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry what a heartbreak for you and your friend. I ordered one about a month ago and it's in my "I'm going In" kit along with scalpels, uterine boluses, lube, full arm gloves and regular gloves. Now I'm worried it might be breakable.
> I just saw this maybe it will be better and it's only about $9.00 I might order it as back up.
> Thanks so much for reminding us to be prepared for the worst and hope for the best.
> 
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...itemguid=3269df7b-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


To me that looks better. At least it doesn't have the V part and if need be you could easily slide the tip into the doe and not worry about harming the doe. I think I'm going to add that to my kit.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> To me that looks better. At least it doesn't have the V part and if need be you could easily slide the tip into the doe and not worry about harming the doe. I think I'm going to add that to my kit.


Me too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------

